# Other Pythons > Morelia >  Thorn's Color Change

## jsmorphs2

It's about time "he" got his own thread  :Smile: . 

When we brought the little worm home  :Smile:  11-27-10





April '11




May '11


June '11


July '11


Sept '11


Nov. 2nd '11


Nov. 4th '11


Nov. 15th '11








I'll keep updating this thread too as he keeps changing  :Smile: .

----------

bill.allred (11-16-2011),Jessica Loesch (11-16-2011),_mues155_ (11-16-2011)

----------


## cmack91

i love the 3rd and 4th pictures, theyre amazing, beautiful snake :Good Job:

----------


## mues155

That 3rd picture is breathtaking! Wow! 
Its actually takes quite a while for them to change, itd be so weird having a ruby change to that olivey green in a year. 
Awesome collection of photos you have!  :Good Job:

----------


## heathers*bps

It's like Christmas morning, always a surprise when you see them!

Awesome pics, thanks for sharing with us  :Good Job:

----------


## SilverDemon

> 


THE EYE OF SAURON IS WATCHING!

Sorry, I couldn't resist.  Absolutely gorgeous snake!

----------

Becky Goings (02-18-2012),_cmack91_ (11-16-2011)

----------


## Atherosdragon

That is why I am building an enclosure for an arboreal collection GTPs & ATBs are amazing and they gret better with age as far as i can tell personally I love the adult green on the GTPs and yours is breathtaking I love the fact that you are sharing the color changes with us thank you!

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

Seriously, I love your shots.  Reds go through the best color changes.  Thanks for keeping us updated.

----------


## jsmorphs2

Thank you all for the nice complements!! It's my pleasure sharing the color change with you  :Smile: . It's such and exiting time!

----------


## wwmjkd

my red neonate is just now starting his color shift. I hope I can document it as well as you have.

----------


## evan385

3rd and 4th wow! I love GTPs I want one so bad  :Very Happy:

----------


## babyknees

incredible!

----------


## wwmjkd

> THE EYE OF SAURON IS WATCHING!
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist.  Absolutely gorgeous snake!


you should see GTPs at night. the entire pupil is dilated to an extreme degree. even sauron didn't have such keen night vision.

----------


## mommanessy247

> THE EYE OF SAURON IS WATCHING!


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 

i'm on the bandwagon that the 3rd pic is just gorgeous! i wish the morelias would keep their juvenile colors, especially the bright yellow ones with the red markings & i'm not a fan of yellow so that's saying alot for me!

----------


## spitzu

That little guy is awesome.  Nice shots!

----------


## jsmorphs2

Thanks guys! Here is a pic from today. He keeps hiding his little face though, lol.

----------


## jsmorphs2

11-20-11



11-29-11

----------


## aldebono

Beautiful!

Is he Thorn from Eragon?

----------


## jsmorphs2

> Beautiful!
> 
> Is he Thorn from Eragon?


Thanks, and yes he is.  :Smile:

----------

_aldebono_ (12-01-2011)

----------


## Rogue628

Looks like he's gone from pretty baby to evil snakey! lol A GTP is on my list, preferably a red neonate. I love their drastic color change and how evil they look in the face lol They always have that, "don't touch me or I'll bite!" look  :Razz:

----------


## optimum111

would be so cool if they stayed that color as adults

----------


## jsmorphs2

> Looks like he's gone from pretty baby to evil snakey! lol A GTP is on my list, preferably a red neonate. I love their drastic color change and how evil they look in the face lol They always have that, "don't touch me or I'll bite!" look


The color change has been incredible! Definitely something to experience. He does look crazy but he's really a sweet heart (except at feeding time  :ROFL: )




> would be so cool if they stayed that color as adults


I know! I loved the red and the confetti phases.  :Smile:  But the blues and greens are to die for.

----------


## John1982

Gorgeous, thanks for sharing!

----------


## jsmorphs2

Here's one from yesterday  :Smile:

----------


## akjadlnfkjfdkladf

looking awesome!

thanks for posting

----------


## jsmorphs2

Quick update on Thorn too  :Smile: . 

I'm loving the blue/green!

----------

Becky Goings (02-18-2012)

----------

